# NEW MEMBER



## RAPALA (Feb 19, 2008)

I AM NEW TO THIS SITE I HAVE 14' JON .I MAINLY WALLEYE AND SAUGER FISH.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Rapala,

Thanks for joining! I look forward to seeing some Walleye and Sauger pictures. Post up a picture of your Vessel if you can! Where are you from If you don't mind! 

Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard, hmm what is your favorite bait?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, Another East Tennessean! Howdy! =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Rapala... Glad to see you found the site and signed up! I think you'll like it here.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

How far are you East Tenn guys from Greenville? My wife has family down there and I am looking for places to fish when I am in that area.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 19, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> How far are you East Tenn guys from Greenville? My wife has family down there and I am looking for places to fish when I am in that area.



I'm about 45 minutes to an hour away... Cherokee Lake is right next door and so is Douglas Lake. I fish both of them regularly. Let me know when you are coming down and maybe we can go. If not, I'll at least try to help you out with what I know.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

That would be awesome! I am normally there for about a week at some point in the year. None of her family really fish so I am kinda stuck doing alot of porch sitting. I make it a point to hit the nolachucky(sp) river when I go (near a dam somewhere in the middle of nowhere lol). Haven't really done all that great just a few channel cats, last summer I had a nice carp on that I pulled the hook through its mouth half way through the fight.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll do my best to resuce you from the in-laws...


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

WOOt!


Back to the topic, How hoes the boat ride in the rough waters? I was looking at those type boats when I was buying last year. In the end I couldn't afford any I waw anyway and went with the one I have but I was heavily interested in those.


----------

